
Ask HN: Data Analytics platform in 2018 - dragon_king
I am helping a small-mid sized company build their data analytics&#x2F;warehouse platform. The data sources are micro-services around business applications recording transactional data, and the analytics platform should support historical reporting&#x2F;aggregations&#x2F;ad-hoc querying capabilities with quick response times and ability for data science folks to play with raw data.<p>There has been a lot of churn&#x2F;improvements in architecture and tools  used in recent times. What would one use in 2018 or how would one navigate the plethora of choices that exists at each layer(data ingest, transformation, data lake, reporting db, business intelligence tool)?
======
diehunde
Take a look at Snowplow. Those guys are doing a great job with their open
source stack. You need a bit of ops experience to deploy the components but
nothing super hard. Besides, the community is very helpful.

------
gesman
How much data is planned to be ingested daily?

~~~
dragon_king
It will be in the region of hundreds of GBs.

~~~
gesman
Per day every day?

